

There is a competing implementation to Apple Pay called MCX - yalogin
http://www.mcx.com/

======
yalogin
Why would the merchants care about this? I don't get it. Should they not be
caring more about getting paid rather than worrying about who does it? I can
understand if Google or Paypal is behind this but Walmart and Target? I don't
quite understand the rationale.

~~~
wmf
Maybe this is a hint: [http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-10-20/apple-
pay-is...](http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-10-20/apple-pay-is-too-
anonymous-for-panera-starbucks-and-other-retailers)

